# Bidding sidewalks in ma



## snowbully1 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been plowing 3 small lots for a customer who has about 25 houses on 4 blocks next to each other they just called and asked if I would bid on sidewalks. Where do I begin I get 60 a house 2-6 that is 2 car tan dame driveway and about 100 ft side walk ? How would you bid ?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding sidewalks*

The first thing is to know your cost per hour to do sidewalk work After that we offer a CD called *Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD *� calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, *and hand labor as well*. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional.


----------

